# Dodo Juice wax collection



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Had some fun over the last week builiding my Dodo Juice wax collection and in particular the glass jars - almost complete, but the Rubbish Boys ones are like gold dust and need the Rainforest rub original.

The hunt goes on.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

jcooper5083 said:


> ...almost complete, but the Rubbish Boys ones are like gold dust and need the Rainforest rub original....


What's the difference between the original and other (new..?) rainforest rub please? I'll take a look when I get home in a couple of weeks' time but pretty sure I had a jar of this back in the day. Couldn't say whether it's large or small, full or part-used (probably part-used), but happy to pass it on if it's of any use.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have an original Rubbish boys one somewhere:lol:


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

St Evelyn said:


> What's the difference between the original and other (new..?) rainforest rub please? I'll take a look when I get home in a couple of weeks' time but pretty sure I had a jar of this back in the day. Couldn't say whether it's large or small, full or part-used (probably part-used), but happy to pass it on if it's of any use.


So the original is just the Rainforest Rub in a 250ml glass jar - the new one is the same however there are only 312 made and one of them contains a solid 18ct gold 6.2g dodo figurine with diamonds for eyes which apparently hasnt been found as yet.

If you have the original one I would be interested in this - many thanks


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ross said:


> I have an original Rubbish boys one somewhere:lol:


I would be very interested in this if you have it and dont need/want it any more mate?


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you only collect new and unused panel pots?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

jcooper5083 said:


> So the original is just the Rainforest Rub in a 250ml glass jar - the new one is the same however there are only 312 made and one of them contains a solid 18ct gold 6.2g dodo figurine with diamonds for eyes which apparently hasnt been found as yet.
> 
> If you have the original one I would be interested in this - many thanks


The Golden Dodo Edition isn't just a limited Rainforest Rub, It's also a hybrid 'Pro' version of the wax. And it's brilliant too should one use it!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I may have a new one in the unit. 
I will have to check for you.
It’ll most likely be Tuesday that I am there next :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the only new one I have in the unit...

It's a plastic panel pot


----------

